# Monitor 2400 Error Codes + wont stay lit



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

What does that code mean? Should have a legend on one of the doors or service/owners manual.


----------



## Fathertime (Oct 30, 2010)

yuri said:


> What does that code mean? Should have a legend on one of the doors or service/owners manual.


 Thats part of the problem. The owners manual lists two reasons for that code. One page states its an overheat condition, another page calls it a flame failure or out of fuel code.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you change the nozzle? does it have one? absolutely necessary if it had water in tank. May be sputtering/bad spray pattern.

Need to "monitor it" (couldn't resist) while it is running to see if the fan motor is slowing down/failing and causing it to overheat. At the end of the cycle put your hand on the motor. Should be able to hold it there comfortably. If it is overheating then the capacitor may be weak or the motor is seizing and dying. Clean air filter?


----------

